# My Wes Welker Rant



## TBoneJack (Dec 24, 2014)

Not so long ago, Wes Welker cost the Patriots a Super Bowl win (IMO) by dropping a cupcake pass from Tom Brady which would have given them a first down deep in Giants' territory with the lead and just a couple minutes left to play. I'll never forget how Vince Wilfork dropped to his knees on the sidelines when that ball fell from Welker's hands to the ground.

IMO, he's got way too many concussions and too much money to still be playing such a dangerous game. I wonder: does Welker continue playing in hopes of someday erasing the memory of being the stooge in a Super Bowl loss?


----------



## v.s one (Dec 26, 2014)

He will catch the game winner when the broncos beat them to go to the Superbowl and the team and fans will drop to there knees like Vince did.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

v.s one said:


> He will catch the game winner when the broncos beat them to go to the Superbowl and the team and fans will drop to there knees like Vince did.


The way Manning played a few days ago, the Patriots DBs will probably have more catches than Welker.

Anyway, Welker has more important things to do than play football. He's stumbling around trying to regain his motor skills after all those concussions. Even his wife is begging him to quit football. 

And he probably would have by now, if not for the memory of that cupcake pass he dropped from Brady that made him a goat in New England.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 26, 2014)

v.s one said:


> He will catch the game winner when the broncos beat them to go to the Superbowl and the team and fans will drop to there knees like Vince did.


...or like every Bronco fan did when Peyton Manning melted down last year in the same game.


----------



## cdd10 (Dec 26, 2014)

Peyton is going downhill...throwing all them ducks


----------



## v.s one (Dec 26, 2014)

Spyyyyyyyyyyyyy gate patriots haven't done nothing since getting caught cheating. Denver was the biggest loser last year but we took are beating like men not like cheaters.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

v.s one said:


> Spyyyyyyyyyyyyy gate patriots haven't done nothing since getting caught cheating. Denver was the biggest loser last year but we took are beating like men not like cheaters.


The Broncos mortgaged their future to get Manning, Welker, and recent defensive help. And it failed. Manning is a shell of his former self. Welker rarely makes catches any more, and when he does he goes straight down to the ground. No more yards after catch. Concussions have a way of training a person to do that.

Maybe one more concussion will make him forget making that Super-Bowl-losing drop.

I'm not trying to bash the Broncos. I just can't believe someone with Welker's money and family still plays football with the number of concussions he's had.


----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

And seriously, in the history of NFL Super Bowls, is there a bigger goat than Wes Welker was for the Patriots?

Seeing that football was his chosen career, and that he was THE reason his team lost the biggest prize in professional sports, how do you think he copes with that?

It was right there on TV, for the biggest audience of the year to see. He can't run from it. He's the Bill Buckner of football. And he always will be. His children will know it, and his grand children, and so on, and so on. All his descendents will one day see that dropped pass, and no rings to show from all his concussions.

Being on the big stage carries its share of risk, doesn't it? I can't imagine how he copes.


----------



## v.s one (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## TBoneJack (Dec 26, 2014)

v.s one said:


>


Too fucking funny!!! 

My wife, she has another opinion though.

Good post man. Hilarious.


----------



## TBoneJack (Jan 16, 2015)

Proof that Belichick is a fortune teller and all around genius (for NOT re-signing Welker 2 years ago): Welker caught only one pass in the divisional playoff game last week. The most important game of the year, and Welker is completely ineffective.

Concussions have a way of doing that to a person.

Personal message to Wes Welker: Quit sir, while you can still feed yourself. More concussions are NOT going to make up for that dropped pass that lost a Super Bowl...


----------

